# Don't do this



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Well I drill blanks either on my lathe or my drill press. So what did I do tonight. I'm making a slimline for a guy out of deer antler. The back part will be the entire tine so with that price being so long and tapering to the point I put I in the vise and hand drilled it. Well I thought. Oh well I'll just put the top blank in the vice also. Bad move. I put my left hand behind the vise because the drill bit hung up. Well it came unhung and drilled through the blank and dead center of my hand about 1/2". Hurt like ...... Well I panicked wife wasn't home head started spinning thought it went all the way through. Thought i lost my hand. Thought I was going I die. Called my neighbor. I have to laught about it now but a 1/2" hole does hurt. Can't close my hand got 21 pens to make. Ha I'll be out there tomorrow. I think this pain pill is kicking in. Picture doesn't show damage.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 7, 2014)

Ouch. Don't do that! Glad it's not too serious. Hope you recover fast!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Ouch. Don't do that! Glad it's not too serious. Hope you recover fast!


Ty. Isn't really bad just stupid an could have been bad


----------



## dycmark (Mar 7, 2014)

Something really interesting that most of us never talk about, even the simplest task can be dangerous. Always have that First Aid kit handy and for those of us that work at times when no one is around be extra careful and make sure that if you do get hurt you keep your head. A very minor problem can be come very very serious if you panic. We talk about being safe, but being safe includes knowing how we may fair if an emergency does arise, ESPECIALLY if there is no one to hear you scream.. Swear Whimper pound out Morse code with the board super glued to your foreheador hit the floor when you pass out. 

Glad you can laugh about it now! A puncture wound like that (with a fair amount of tearing I'm sure) is very hard to clean, make sure you put some good antiseptic on it and cover it well if you are actually going to work tomorrow! Watch out the the  the pain killers might create tomorrow. we dont need to see a follow up post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 7, 2014)

OUCH!!!!

Really hope you recover fast, Tony!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

I was whimpering.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 7, 2014)

Snap! That is really going to hurt tmw and the next few days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 7, 2014)

Lots of guys hand drill but you give it new meaning. But if it happens twice you have a more serious concern.  Get well soon . It just accrued to me when you were drilling into your hand I didn't feel a thing. on man.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ButchC (Mar 7, 2014)

My ex taped smelling salts to the inside of the door to the shop. Twice.

I feel your pain, and know all about that head spinning walls closing in feeling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2014)

As mentioned, make sure you clean that well with some hydrogen peroxide !!! Be sitting down when u do it cuz u might pass out. We do have a physician here somewhere .............. @DKMD


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> As mentioned, make sure you clean that well with some hydrogen peroxide !!! Be sitting down when u do it cuz u might pass out. We do have a physician here somewhere .............. @DKMD


Yeah where's the doc when you need him. Ha well I'm all bandaged up and going to put a glove on and I'm headed to the shop. Ha You were tight tom. Hurts this morning. Lol. I'm a big baby. Bolt actions here I come.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 8, 2014)

Ouch. That's gonna hurt for a while


----------



## SENC (Mar 8, 2014)

Yowwwwwwwww! Sorry, Tony, but glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

Tony, it's been nearly a month since this happened. How's it healing up for you? Regained full use of your hand yet?


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Tony, it's been nearly a month since this happened. How's it healing up for you? Regained full use of your hand yet?


Man I've been blessed God has kept his hand on me. Doc said surgery to repair nerves then rehab and doc decided to wait. Now it's totally healed.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

Great news, Tony! God is good!


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 2, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of the time my son-in-laws brother was doing some house framing with a nail gun. Not realizing how long nails were and having his hand it the same position as yours, well you know the rest of the story.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Well Tony I hoped you learned something.....like pre-drill with a smaller bit first. Won't be as painful. 

Ray

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ouch! Lucky it was not worse...Wishing you a speedy recovery!

Learned how helpful folks here can be....lots of great ideas such as "like pre-drill with a smaller bit first. Won't be as painful."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Well Tony I hoped you learned something.....like pre-drill with a smaller bit first. Won't be as painful.
> 
> Ray


Two jokes in one night. Hope that bob doesn't end up in joes box. You know I get y'all confused.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2014)

OK, OK, last joke for the night.

Ray


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> OK, OK, last joke for the night.
> 
> Ray


Yeah right. Lol


----------



## gman2431 (May 29, 2014)

This post and some of the table saw posts really bring back some memories I wish I didn't have. 

This particular accident was also my first one ever. Got in a rush and bam! 7/16 bradpoint directly below the pinky in the fatty part, meat hanging out and all that good stuff. 

Glad you're alright and thanks for the reminder of shop safety.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

